# Carbon X, Milorganite, and Feature



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

I ordered a couple bags of Carbon X because I want to try it out. I still have about 9 bags of Milorganite left and a 3lb bag of FEature.

Any reason I can't use these together/to compliment eachother?


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Nope


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

Just watch your N rates and mow mow mow!


----------

